# The Masters



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I know most you guys think golf sucks and is not a sport :twisted: , but I have been really getting into golf this year and I am excited to watch the Masters this week. I think with Tiger being back and Phil playing good and a lot of other players at the top of there game this could be one of the great Masters tournaments. 

Anybody else going to be playing golf or watching the Masters? I hope to watch as much as I can between Easter egg hunts with my daughter and helping my dad do flooring. I am off work Monday and hope to get out and play if the weather is decent.

Mark


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I need to get out this year and play some rounds. Hvae not played for a couple years now. For the masters I think it will be good one.Tiger is back and some other are playing good. I'm going try to watch some of it this weekend if I can.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will tivo the masters on thurs and friday and try to avoid the internet to see the scores. I am camping on the couch for the weekend should be a great one. Yes I know I am a geek ....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Another closet golf watcher here... I don't play, because golf is for guys with baggy pants and a fat a** (thanks Happy Gilmore) but I do watch it when I think nobody is looking. -)O(-


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

AAhhh Yes the sport they call golf. Nothing better to sit around watching while sipping a Latte huh? :lol: 

Man I cant watch it. I cant even play it. The name of the game is to hit the ball as hard and as far as you can and then you go try to find it :mrgreen:

I did have a small interest in the sport right after Happy Gilmore came out, but then I realized that those guys dont really act like he did in the movie.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Another closet golf watcher here... I don't play, because golf is for guys with baggy pants and a fat a** (thanks Happy Gilmore) but I do watch it when I think nobody is looking. -)O(-


+1 its a guilty pleasure for sure..why not watch other guys make millions of dollars playing a leisure sport... either that or watch guys make tons of money driving in circles. wonder if it's not to late to make a career change..lol


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> I did have a small interest in the sport right after Happy Gilmore came out, but then I realized that those guys dont really act like he did in the movie.


Can you imagine?? I'd never miss a tournament if thats what was going on. Virginia Bennett.... ummm if they had gals like that walking around the golf courses all the time, I might go actually watch some games, matches or whatever just for eye candy's sake.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

STEVO said:


> AAhhh Yes the sport they call golf. Nothing better to sit around watching while sipping a Latte huh? :lol:
> 
> Man I cant watch it. I cant even play it. The name of the game is to hit the ball as hard and as far as you can and then you go try to find it :mrgreen:
> 
> I did have a small interest in the sport right after Happy Gilmore came out, but then I realized that those guys dont really act like he did in the movie.


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Masters is great. It beats the heck out of watching guys fly fish! I'd much rather watch a pro tourney than the boring fly fishing/angling shows out there. Maybe if the fly fishers' shows used those quiet voices instead of yelling "FISH ON DUDE!"

"Cinderella story. Bart is looking at a rising trout 30 yards out. He has a Sage 4 weight rod with a Cortland Lazer line. Does he have the cast to put the #16 Parachute Adams in the feeding lane of the fish? He casts. Oh, it's a good one. He lands the fly just above the trout's position. The trout rises. He's got it! Oh, that was a beautiful job, don't you think Johnny?"

"Yes. He's really worked on his presentation. Take a look at this cast on our slow motion angle. That folks is how you make a cast. If he can take a trout from the next two holes, he could just win the Masters' of Fly Fishing and a check for 1.2 million dollars. This should be a lesson to all you youngsters out there. Get a game and get some fame!"


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Another closet golf watcher here... I don't play, because golf is for guys with baggy pants and a fat a** (thanks Happy Gilmore) but I do watch it when I think nobody is looking. -)O(-


We will have to get you out to the Easton golf tounament this year Riley, it is a lot of fun. I promise that even though i have a fat a** I won't wear baggy pants  .

Mark


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: I don't even have clubs Mark.... and I don't even want to think about how many golf balls I'd have to replace with my poor hitting. I can putt like a madman but its the whole middle game (wedges, irons and all that) that I'd have no idea how to use. I can actually drive the ball pretty well too (thanks to some good times at a driving range) but can't really control which way it goes. :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> The Masters is great. It beats the heck out of watching guys fly fish! I'd much rather watch a pro tourney than the boring fly fishing/angling shows out there. Maybe if the fly fishers' shows used those quiet voices instead of yelling "FISH ON DUDE!"
> 
> "Cinderella story. Bart is looking at a rising trout 30 yards out. He has a Sage 4 weight rod with a Cortland Lazer line. Does he have the cast to put the #16 Parachute Adams in the feeding lane of the fish? He casts. Oh, it's a good one. He lands the fly just above the trout's position. The trout rises. He's got it! Oh, that was a beautiful job, don't you think Johnny?"
> 
> "Yes. He's really worked on his presentation. Take a look at this cast on our slow motion angle. That folks is how you make a cast. If he can take a trout from the next two holes, he could just win the Masters' of Fly Fishing and a check for 1.2 million dollars. This should be a lesson to all you youngsters out there. Get a game and get some fame!"


You saw that episode? Dang it, I was hoping to go under the radar on this highlight of my life. :mrgreen:

I would rather read a book than watch fishing/turkey hunting/golf. I have yet to be so bored as to allow myself to sit through such torture.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I like golf, but hardly ever watch it. That is unless Tiger is in the hunt. 

I am a big fan of Tiger Woods. He appears to be a good guy with good values, and can flat out play the game of golf. He is truly amazing. If kids are going to look up to professional athletes as role models, they don't get much better than Tiger.

I like watching guys that dominate their sport. I sit in awe watching Tiger much in the same way that I watched Michael Jordan. I wasn't necessarily a Jordan fan, but I loved watching him take over a game, except when it came at the expense of the Jazz. When Tiger is on his game, there is no stopping him.

I'll tune in on Sundays if it looks like Tiger is in a position to win the tournament. If he is out of it early then I don't have much interest. 

Last year when he went head to head with Rocko (sp) was very exciting to watch.

Shane


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I thought this years Masters was exciting. Tiger and Phil trying to come from behind and hitting some great shots but also missing some easy putts. The sudden death playoff. I felt bad for Perry. He played great all weekend and then mis-hit some irons on the last two holes and then again in the playoff. He was a good sportsman and said he felt good to be in the hunt and have his chance.

Congratulations to Cabrera. Last time an Argentine had a chance to win was back in 1968. Roberto DeVincenzo would have been an 18 hole playoff and a chance to win but his playing partner entered the wrong score and Roberto signed the card without checking.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it was good to watch.I injoyed it.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

You guy's know the difference between Phil Mickelson and Amy Mickelson?
Amy's the one with the real smile and the fake boobs!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

MarkM said:


> We will have to get you out to the Easton golf tounament this year Riley, it is a lot of fun. I promise that even though i have a fat a** I won't wear baggy pants  .
> 
> Mark


I'm down but contrary to the belief some have that I act like I know everything, I'll freely admit, all I know about golf is when to putt between the blades on the windmill at the mini golf place so the best I could do at the Easton tournament is caddy for you or somebody else. If you're willing to let me just do that, then I'd definitely go and hang out.


----------

